# Japanese Hornets



## Cletis (Dec 29, 2013)

We have an infestation of japanese hornets. Any ideas how to get rid of them once and for all ? how bad are they really ?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Just Google it.
They kill at least 40 people a year in Japan.
Where are you?
Do you know where the nest is? If so stay way and call in a pro to treat it.
They can travel for miles back to there nest, so if you now where it is so much the better.
100% sure that's what they are?


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

Sevin dust is my answer to wasps and hornets... I've even taper a bottle to an extension pole when I was too scared to get close to a hornet nest that said hello by nailing me in the top of my head about 8-10 times..


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Good luck dealing with these guys with that idea.
Ever seen a hornet the size of your thumb?
Kill one and the pheramones they put out attracts the whole nest.


----------

